# Galaxy note 2 features



## hulk2 (Sep 17, 2011)

I see other gs3 ROMs have the multi window feature r we Verizon user goin to see this in tw ROMs 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Duck!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The development section is for ROM, kernel, and MOD releases only. Questions and general comment threads belong in the general section, which is where this thread is being moved.


----------



## Emoney (Sep 21, 2012)

Try Galaxy mod ROM. It is over at xda. It is what I am using right now and yes it has multi window support. 

sent from my D2VZW


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Duck!


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Emoney said:


> Try Galaxy mod ROM. It is over at xda. It is what I am using right now and yes it has multi window support.
> 
> sent from my D2VZW


Well you must either:

1) like to lie to feel popular on forums
2) be stupid

Because multi-window does NOT work on galaxy mod. Care to show a screenie of two apps on your screen?

Nice try, bud.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hulk2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up on the ROM but it doesn't have da multi window feature either

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Emoney (Sep 21, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Well you must either:
> 
> 1) like to lie to feel popular on forums
> 2) be stupid
> ...


My bad.. I thought it did.. I don't use or have the need to use multi window. I thought that ROM had that option.

Once again sorry for providing incorrect info.

However, I am still enjoying this ROM . if I find something that works for you for sure I will post it.

sent from my D2VZW


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Emoney said:


> My bad.. I thought it did.. I don't use or have the need to use multi window. I thought that ROM had that option.
> 
> Once again sorry for providing incorrect info.
> 
> ...


Forgiven. Way to man up. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I never use it either but doesn't GalaxyMOD have the popup browser? I think that may have been where the confusion came from.


----------



## hulk2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes it has the pop up browser jus about all the tw ROM have it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I never use it either but doesn't GalaxyMOD have the popup browser? I think that may have been where the confusion came from.


The rom has the app panel on the left side but there are rumors that Rls13 with have multi window working.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

